# ever so slight underbite



## arko (Dec 4, 2006)

hello everyone. i am new to this website. seems there is a lot more posting here than maltese only so i signed up. i've been reading for weeks here. does anyone's malt have a slight underbite? i just noticed today for the first time. it's ever so slight like the upper part is is around 1mm behind the lower part. but i just found it a bit of a surprise and wanted to see if anyone noticed the same in their malts. thanks.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My first Malt, Rosebud had that. Here's a pic. In pictures, her bottom teeth always showed and it makes it look like they are her top teeth and she is smiling!

[attachment=16999:attachment]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> My first Malt, Rosebud had that. Here's a pic. In pictures, her bottom teeth always showed and it makes it look like they are her top teeth and she is smiling!
> 
> [attachment=16999:attachment][/B]


that's an adorable pic, sher!







she does look like she's smiling!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Buster has an underbite and his tongue is always sticking out.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've had a maltese with a slight underbite before. Although it's not desirable in the show ring or for breeding (it's hereditary) it doesn't cause the pup a problem if it's not severe.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey has a little overbite. my vet told me when I took him in for his first puppy visits. maybe you can see in this picture that his upper jaw is a little over his lower. He has no problems chewing or eating


----------



## arko (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks everybody. wow, your dogs are so pretty. both tongue sticking out and always look like smiling are good traits- at least to us humans looking at them. HAHA


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie has an over (or underbite) - I think he is adorable when his teeth show - he looks like he's smiling!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

[attachment=17033:attachment]

Yes Mikey the one on the left has an underbite. I thought about braces, but then thought that was a stupid idea.


----------

